# 2 weeks old



## DaTank (Mar 29, 2016)

I came to this site just before I started breeding and now I have 3 litters, this is one of them at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach (Apr 13, 2016)

Gorgeous! How many are there? I see 10 I think?


----------



## DaTank (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes there are 10, the other litter with the same father only yielded 5 but one was stillborn so she has 4 and they are caramel colored it looks like, don't have pics of those ones yet.


----------

